# And here are freshly painted toes



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly had naked nails for almost a week! LOL!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

oh my

:jaw:


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Oooooh, so pretty! Think nail painting is my next creative adventure in "poodle grooming"!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

This is totally inspiring me to paint my dog's nails.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I want to do this so so bad!! I wonder how well Luna would tolerate it. Its probably bad for a puppy who is going to be shown though. Lol all kinds of disastrous things could happen, mostly involving polish getting on her precious hair hahaha.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh my gosh snow! Happy is totally adorable. I have to stop looking at this thread!!!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Snow - I second the Happy is really adorable!

chinchillafuzzy - Seems like Luna is pretty easy going and tolerant from your other posts... they make nail polish remover for a reason, right!? You could try just one nail?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY SNOW! Happy NEEDS those pretty nails!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Could I get away with dark colors on my males? I don't know why I bother asking, as the general public seems to feel that all poodles are girls.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I think dark blue, green or orange would be awesome on your males charmed! Try it and show us a pic!! 

Galofpink, you almost have me convinced! Lol!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Charmed said:


> Could I get away with dark colors on my males? I don't know why I bother asking, as the general public seems to feel that all poodles are girls.




My Pom has hot pink. Lol it is fabulous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Freshly painted toes are nice, I started years ago as a way to handle poodle feet that wasn't cliiping nails or shaving feet. I also massage their feet as I paint toes. I like painting black nails white sort of a french manicure, I even paint black nails black to give them a glossy kicked up look. I use quick dry polish and far as get in in or on the hair you let it dry and use a flea comb to get it out without staining 
Happy looks cute, I tried painting Gracie's nails they looked weird to me.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I jumped on the band wagon too! Squiggly puppy wasn't too impressed with the whole thing, so we only did the front two paws this morning. DH comes home from work, Shae jumps up on the counter with front paws (I know, bad) - look at me Dad - "Why are Shae's nails painted!!!!!!!!!!!!?". "Oh well I had some extra time this am, thought it would be cool." "You were that borrrrrrreeeed?" "I guess." End of discussion lol. I also thought my mom would get a kick out of it when she goes there this weekend for a week's vacation.

Thanks for inspiring us Twyla and Molly!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Shae look sweet with her lovely nails done up


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

galofpink said:


> I jumped on the band wagon too! Squiggly puppy wasn't too impressed with the whole thing, so we only did the front two paws this morning. DH comes home from work, Shae jumps up on the counter with front paws (I know, bad) - look at me Dad - "Why are Shae's nails painted!!!!!!!!!!!!?". "Oh well I had some extra time this am, thought it would be cool." "You were that borrrrrrreeeed?" "I guess." End of discussion lol. I also thought my mom would get a kick out of it when she goes there this weekend for a week's vacation.
> 
> Thanks for inspiring us Twyla and Molly!


Shae looks awesome. Did Shae do the dance when she got her "pawdicure"? lol. I tried doing it on Kit and she jumped up like it was a game. She tried to run around and I got nail polish all over the floor. I had to stop because my husband said I was torturing our poor dog due to their heightened sense. I tried to put it on Lucky and he looked at me. His look said "I don't think so" and walked away like he knew. I did have a ton of fun chasing Kit around the house with the nail polish. She was the only one who thought it was a game.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks Twyla and Snow!

Snow - your Kit cracks me up! That would be such a comical scene - DH's are such spoil sports lol

I thought about doing it on the the couch in my lap, but envisioned your saga of nail polish everywhere and me chasing Shae, so I put her on the bathroom counter where she normally gets her teeth brushed and is usually very compliant. So while she didn't dance around the house, she did try to hide in the 8" square space behind the bowl sink. Luckily, no polish on anything but the nails. I don't think Shae minded the actual application, I think it was the smell that was bothering her. She enjoyed the foot massage under the hair dryer though! If I decide to keep up with it, I may look for a low fume polish if the fumes continue to bug her.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Well, I tried to join this crew, but polish doesn't show up very well on Lizzy. Her nails are funny - on one front paw, she has three white and one black nail, and on the other paw, she has three black and one white nail.  The purple polish doesn't show up on the black nails much. (It doesn't help that I still do a lousy job of trimming her feet.) There's a pic on her other recent thread.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I either use Pure Ice or Wet and Wild, and all my girls have black nails, my first poodle pup had brown nails with a two token white nails. Gotta use opaque polish, or try sparkles :smile:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

of course I have relaxed clientele, I just did Pia's back feet


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This is where all the puppyhood handling of feet pays off! 

I have a video of doing Molly's but I can't get it to post.......:banghead:
If you want to see it go to youtube and search 'Laurel Jacobsen' video is titled 'pawdicure day' 






https://youtu.be/EEYgGNluKho


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Molly looks so glam and happy to be "at the spa" in that video!


----------

